
Tesla: Insane or Clever - donmcc
https://mondaynote.com/tesla-insane-or-clever-b7a8e1479f6b
======
rmason
I have discussions with my Big3 engineer friends. They laugh and say, Rick
we're going to ramp up and smoke this guy.

I tell them they don't even know what they're up against. That's because they
may engineer a better electric vehicle but without the software part they'll
fail.

